

Thanks YC: 500 Tasty Bookmarks - LukeG
http://startuply.com/Blog/?p=40

======
axod
Congrats. However surely 512 would be more significant around these parts. :)

~~~
LukeG
ha fair point, sir.

------
LukeG
Thank you all!!!

~~~
fallentimes
Soon you may need to thank the Wallstreeters who help fill the jobs listed on
your site :):

<http://www.leavewallstreetjoinastartup.com/>

~~~
LukeG
um...we've got more jobs posted than them (?)

ha definitely aiming for some quant talent. shoulda used that $YC to take out
a billboard on Times Square...ROI focused.

------
hooande
Way to go, Startuply! I didn't bookmark it before, but I'll definitely add it
to delicious now.

